# How many IVF attempts did it take to get BFP



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi people

Just had my 1st attempt fail. Been really optimistic throughout not getting my hopes up but negative result has hit me a lot worse than i thought it would.
Am now scared of trying again and end up feeling the same.
I know theres is so many different factors involved and each persons case is different, but just wondered if there was a pattern/average as to how many ivf cycles it takes to get a BFP.

Sorry if this is a silly poll. Just looking for some hope
x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi, i dont think its a silly poll. its good to know how many tries its taken. 

my first go starts in 2 weeks. everything is crossed that it works.

good luck for next time. stay positive. x x


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it depends on the individual circumstances but I have seen lots of figures quote % women with a positive after 3 rounds. I think the first round is a bit experimental (getting drug dosage right and seeing how you response). 

Hope your next round goes well!

xx


----------



## Rumple (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi  Dolphin Blue

I am in the same situation, so I cannot answer your question (yet), but I have read a lot about this and can share that information with you:  the majority of women who had success with ivf had an average of 3 cycles.  

Of course, that is just an average.  Some women are lucky on the first cycle, others are lucky on the 5th cycle (and still consider themselves lucky).  

For me, I am trying to find comfort knowing that I am doing all I can (within reason and without causing excessive stress) in order to conceive a healthy child.

Wish you luck and peace in your heart no matter how things go.


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Dolphinblue

i just wanted to share something with you that our consultant told us. He said that you have to think of IVF as a campaign, not a battle, and to be prepared for 3 cycles for it to be effective. I'm glad he was honest from the start so that I didnt pin all my hopes on the first cycle and to be better prepared for the long haul.

wishing you all the very best for next time x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

its not how many....who ever thought of that....xxxxxx


----------



## Kalai (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I have 2 failed cycles so far. Planning to for the 3rd one end of October.
I am happy to see that some had mentioned that majority succeed with average of 3 cycle.. 
But still, I had 3 close friends who succeeded on their first attempt..do envy them so much!
And Dolphin Blue, it was after my friends results i went for my first IVF and was optimistic too..like you, I had a though time getting over it..But somehow as time passes I accepted things easily..
Despite that, I am having very high hope on my 3rd cycle..    
I am sending     to you too..Hopefully it works for you on next attempt..don't give up, just be prepared for anything..
And this is not a silly poll for people like us!
Wishing all the best ladies


----------

